# duh, how dumb am i?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

i cant believe how stupid i am, my periods have always been 31-33 days apart lasting 7 days but over the last 6 months they got closer and closer together so now im 28-29 days apart and only lasting 3-5.

i was getting worried about this cos its quite a drastic change for me, 

then i found out today that not only did my af come this morning, so did my mums (hrt 28 day cycle) and my sisters (pill 28 day cycle)

duh   i moved close to my mums house about 9 months ago and  my sister lives with my mum (they tally their af's so theres only 1 week of pmt) i spend alot of time at my mums, ive heard that when theres a few women together their periods come at the same time. this seems to have happened with me   so all three of us now cycle together.
i cant believe i didnt think of it before, all this time ive been worried    

has anybody else had this happen?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Yes, I've had this before whilst living with female friends in my student days!!     does happen quite often when females see a lot of each other!!  at one point there was about 4 of us all getting AF's at the same time... felt sorry for the men who lived with us too.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hahah!! Not happened to me hun, but can you imagine all the poor men around you!!!

xxx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Just wanted to tell you that mu dd and I have our periods at exactly the same time each month its really strange poor dh he finds it really hard to cope


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

kateag said:


> Hahah!! Not happened to me hun, but can you imagine all the poor men around you!!!
> 
> xxx


it is quite funny, when i go to mums house normally my younger bro goes out, my dh sits in the dining room with my step dad (moanin about women) and my ds goes upstairs n plays on my bro's x box.

you would hav thought that i'd have put 2 n 2 together before now hey


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Any woman on her AF want to move in with me for a week ~ cd 52 now would try anything !!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

well u know u could be onto something here!!

I dont have much contact with ladies of pre meno age

and i am day 74 today!!

Sara shall we work out a rota 

EMxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

me and my 15 yr old are the same when we went doctors he explained that its like an animal thing cant remember exactly the words but its like we pack or something sounds mad but thats what he said x at work me and my mate are the same x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Heffalump said:


> Sara shall we work out a rota


Yeah sounds great em ~ you 1s thou 
this might sounds like madness but yesterday i felt i was ovulating so maybe i totally missed 1 period i am on the another ?? 

Shell ~ a pack of animals sounds lovely not to sure i would like me doctor to say that but it's very true i come from a big family 5 girls   i think my poor mum should have had shares in always !  ~ we were lucky as we could buy in bulk but like clock work we all started the same day or next from each other ??


----------

